#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [C.G.] [恐怖]There is a hole here......

## tsume

「There is a hole in my room......」

「在我黎明的噩夢中......」
「我在個不知名的房間裡......」
「裡面沒有門...沒有窗戶......甚麼都沒有......」
「突然一瞬間...房間牆上出現個大洞......」
「我無法看見它的盡頭...有如夜晚的影子般黑暗......」
「洞內飄出異常的味道...發出不尋常的聲音......」
「裡面彷彿有甚麼在凝視著我......」
「雖然詭異得不自然...但自覺告訴我......」

「我必須爬進這個洞內..........」

================================================

<點圖看較方便清楚看>

餘興繪
想模仿<沉默之丘>的風格
請評價

靈感來源：_"There Was a Hole Here"_ ~ Silent Hill 2 "True" OC remix
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBYwI...eature=related

----------


## 戰龍　里昂

喔，終於出現了跟我有對這遊戲有興趣的獸友了

沉默之丘有趣的地方，就是懸殊的劇情和奇形怪狀的怪物，
背景也是這遊戲特點之一

大大化的圖很有感覺，可以的話還真想拿這個來當海報，色彩運用厲害
就連先寫都很有實感，

背景充分都有沉默之丘的感覺，真的很棒！！

有件事我想吐槽，就是那句話應該是第4代的(被殺
可能我誤會，(被宰

我覺得這音樂很讚，這音樂和你畫的圖很搭(依個人感覺這音樂比較適合是一個小女孩在異世界的房間裡，我有畫過是本尊躺在病床的仿圖
(被三角人從洞裡拖進去

你也喜不喜歡沉默之丘，有興趣我們一起聊
奪魂鋸和其他血腥元素電影和遊戲，有沒有興趣，

----------


## B平方

話說B平方也是沉默之丘的忠實玩家(雖然只玩過3.4代)
有洞洞(?)跟密室自然就會想到第4代
遊戲一開始沒有像爪畫的那麼有氣氛就是了=3=

點擊以顯示隱藏內容


整個虛掉= =



不過要提醒一下 就是牆壁跟地板的接縫 感覺有點不明顯
可能是因為同一個色調 如果沒有血的話會像黏在一起的樣子
如果材質是瓷磚的話 地板可以稍微加點反射牆壁的影子感覺會不一樣喔!

最後 那句話好像真的是2代的 場景不一樣(炸

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

很棒的一張作品，
充滿著繪畫性的張力，
如果是用全號的畫布以油彩或複合媒材來畫，
會是張完整度很高的創作品。

不過在於一些斑痕跟污點的畫面分配上，
可以再多做一些種類的變化與碎形分配。

----------


## 遠方

看到tsume的畫風，
再加上文字的敘述，
這難不成是沉默之丘嗎?
果然是。
果然讓在下毛骨悚然。

----------


## 野狼1991

嘎呼~
其實當這幅畫還在跑時我就被嚇到了XDDD"
1991我很膽小XD",
連看*沉默之丘時還挑中午然後用快轉看過的XD"*

色調很符合沉默之丘的感覺
不,應該說更甚其中
有股更深沉的絕望與恐懼勒(咦?




> 你也喜不喜歡沉默之丘，有興趣我們一起聊 
> 奪魂鋸和其他血腥元素電影和遊戲，有沒有興趣，


好恐怖XD"這是大法師級的(咦?
俺是一隻*玩惡靈古堡都會被裡面的狗嚇死*的那種XDD"

不過我很喜歡奪魂鋸喔!

----------


## tsume

>>戰龍　里昂
多謝誇獎
牆與地板交接處也有別人和我提到
以後創作時會多注意的
關於沉默之丘
我主要的是喜歡他哀愁的配樂和懸疑的心理學
其實我對血腥變態等沒甚麼興趣(汗

>>B平方
地板我後來覺得應該在斜些會比較自然
至於很有名的那句話(?)
會做引用主要是為了跟音樂作共鳴
想達到意境的最大效果

>>御櫻雪弁天
被大名鼎鼎的御櫻君稱讚真是不敢當""
汙痕處不想用太多的打算是不想太遮掩牆壁
想要讓牆與上面的洞有更多凸顯

>>野狼1991
有嚇到人就表示我成功了~(喂
大師級不敢當呀""
狼版比我厲害多倍的人多的是

----------

